# Jig to set specific angles on your table or radial arm saw.



## Fred Rowe (Nov 25, 2009)

I wanted a jig that I could use to reset angles on my saw. Angles of cut, I used a lot but were not on preset stops. 
This jig was machined from 6061 aluminum and is 180 degrees adjustable. I inset a strong rare earth magnet in its base to attach it to the blade, while setting the angle and locking the blade in place.
Once I have the initial setting of the blade done I attach the jig to the side of the blade, adjust the bubble to center and lock it in place. I then mark the side of the jig with a felt tip pen, indicating the cut that it references. When I want to make the same cut I just place the jig on the blades surface and adjust the blade until the bubble is centered.

It has been a handy little tool around my shop for years. 

Fred


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Pre Wixey genius!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

So stupid simple that it's perfect.


----------



## Fred Rowe (Nov 25, 2009)

Gary Beasley said:


> Pre Wixey genius!


Gary,

I had to read your post more than once before it came to me to google Wixey, capital letter and all. 
Its rare that ones post encapsulates both a compliment and an informative tip. :thumbsup::smile:
I would not have posted my neotribal solution to this age old problem, if I had known there was this inexpensive digital gadget that does the job more easily.
Thank you for stimulating my gray matter.



TS3660 said:


> So stupid simple that it's perfect.


The Bubble Jig is part of a grinding guide that I am manufacturing for the hand made knife community. 
The idea itself is counter intuitive, I think; to have a rotating level bubble that can be locked in numerous positions .

Anyway I wanted to pass the idea along to my wood working comrades, knowing their great love of jigs. I was a cabinet maker for 30 years. 
Now I make custom knives.

If you would like to see this jig being used[ just to satisfy your curiosity] in a knife making situation:





Best regards to you both, Fred Rowe --- Bethel Ridge Forge


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Fred Rowe said:


> Gary,
> 
> I had to read your post more than once before it came to me to google Wixey, capital letter and all.
> Its rare that ones post encapsulates both a compliment and an informative tip. :thumbsup::smile:
> ...


It's always good to have techniques that don't depend on gizmos with batteries, never know when those will turn belly up. Yours is like a hammer and nail. It's gonna work every time.


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

*Simple is great too*

I have a Wixey and think it a great investment. I have to keep a spare battery around though. I note yours just doesn't seem to have that problem.

I love being able to verify the angle of my band saw table to the blade, checking the angle of my table saw set up and so forth.


If you could find and attach a small 360 compass to the front, it might be a great back up in case of those occasional but very real battery power outages.


----------



## 1SOW (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. Rowe,

Thank you! 
I have several of *those* angles I need to 'duplicate' and and think bad thoughts trying to reset the saw.
Your jig will reduce future gray hair growth.


----------



## Fred Rowe (Nov 25, 2009)

1SOW said:


> Mr. Rowe,
> 
> Thank you!
> I have several of *those* angles I need to 'duplicate' and and think bad thoughts trying to reset the saw.
> Your jig will reduce future gray hair growth.


Outstanding; I hate gray hair.

Fred


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Fred I have a suggestion*

You mentioned using felt pen markers to reference those angles you wished to repeat. If you were to use the pivot screw as a radius and remove the 'rounded corners" ending up with a semi circle for the holding frame, you could then establish a set of hash marks radially on the frame and use them to reference from. Kinda like a protractor, but they need not not be actual degrees, just references. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Fred Rowe (Nov 25, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> You mentioned using felt pen markers to reference those angles you wished to repeat. If you were to use the pivot screw as a radius and remove the 'rounded corners" ending up with a semi circle for the holding frame, you could then establish a set of hash marks radially on the frame and use them to reference from. Kinda like a protractor, but they need not not be actual degrees, just references. :thumbsup: bill


Morning Bill, 
On the original model I put reference marks such as a protractor has but found that the needed angle could be set more accurately with the degree wedges that I send out with the jig. A one degree change of pitch is but the thickness of a hair on the scale. Very hard to set by eye. 
I have a half a dozen of these stuck around the shop that I use with different knives I am working on at the time. I get the occasional katana or sword that someone wants reground; the jig makes maintaining the grinds along the blade quite easy to maintain.

Someone just yelled that the coffee is ready:yes:
Good chatting with you, Fred


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Fred Rowe said:


> I wanted a jig that I could use to reset angles on my saw. Angles of cut, I used a lot but were not on preset stops.
> This jig was machined from 6061 aluminum and is 180 degrees adjustable. I inset a strong rare earth magnet in its base to attach it to the blade, while setting the angle and locking the blade in place.
> Once I have the initial setting of the blade done I attach the jig to the side of the blade, adjust the bubble to center and lock it in place. I then mark the side of the jig with a felt tip pen, indicating the cut that it references. When I want to make the same cut I just place the jig on the blades surface and adjust the blade until the bubble is centered.
> 
> ...


 
their is a beall angle finder also I have one Works good I belive it is better than waxey The beall is all metel here is the web site Amazon.com: Beall Tool 14220 Tilt Box: Home Improvement


----------



## 1SOW (Apr 21, 2010)

Fred, Postscript:

I recently had a project where I wanted to rip a 2x4, standing on edge, from upper left corner to lower right corner. I had done it before some time back.

It took two saw cuts, one half way+ through the 2x4 and the second cut with the 2x4 flipped over to finish the cut.

The table saw blade angle had to be 'perfect' for a good cut.

After I finished, I HATED to put the blade back to 90degs. If I had known about your jig, I have made one just for that use.


----------

